# Deep Jigging plastics?



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

hey guys i jus wanted to know can u jig soft plastics in fairly deep water for reef species?? wat are u likely to catch..


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't speak for the Mackay area, but we fish them in the stinker in 85m chasing snapper. And yep they definately still work!! I suppose it depends on what you define as deep...


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

yer they should work in deep water ive used them in 60m of water and caught amberjack tuna snapper so yer theyshud work deeper


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup, they sure work down there just as surely as predators eat baitfish! I prefer scented lures for deeper water.


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds like a topic for andrewyakfisherman .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

It's something I've begun doing too. I recently borrowed a sounder and realised the water I was successfully using poppers and shallow divers on was up to 10m deep. On my last trip there was no surface action so I figured I should fish more of the water column so stuck a big pre-rigged plastic on and dropped it down. I hooked up the second it hit the bottom.....to a big catfish :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, give it a go because there's nothing more realistic at depth than an sp, hb's will have a hard time getting to any serious depth.


----------



## LostNearBribie (Feb 18, 2008)

You will catch what ever is there mate.
I have fished plastics to 80m so far (not on the yak!), pearl perch, snapps etc.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I reckon fish think of plastics as live bait, or injured bait. so deep is no difference to shallow

Also 90% of my hits come on the drop so do lots of retrieves and drops is my advise


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

I reckon you'd get Snapper, Pearl perch, Amberjack, Samson Fish, Kings, Mackeral, Tailor sometimes and a bunch of reef ooglies, that's deepwater plastic jigging in general, some spots like Mackay, will have other species but you'll most likely catch a bucket load of fish.

Good luck, and are you doing this from a yak or a boat?


----------

